# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Thành phố buồn

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Thành phố nào nhớ không em? 
Nơi chúng mình tìm phút êm đềm 
Thành phố nào vừa đi đã mỏi 
Đường quanh co quyện gốc thông già 

Chiều đan tay nghe nắng chan hòa 
Nắng hôn nhẹ làm hồng môi em 
Mắt em buồn trong sương chiều.. 
Anh thấy đẹp hơn.. 

Một sáng nào nhớ không em? 
Ngày chủ nhật ngày của riêng mình.. 
Thành phố buồn nằm nghe khói tỏa 
Người lưa thưa chìm dưới sương mù 
Quỳ bên nhau trong góc giáo đường 
Tiếng kinh cầu dệt mộng yêu đương 
Chúa thương tình, sẽ cho mình mãi mãi gần nhau. 

Rồi từ đó vì cách xa duyên tình thêm nhạt nhòa 
Rồi từ đó chốn phong ba, em làm dâu nhà người 
Âm thầm anh tiếc thương đời, 
Đau buồn em khóc chia phôi 
Anh về gom góp kỷ niệm tìm vui. 

Thành phố buồn, lắm tơ vương.. 
Cơn gió chiều lạnh buốt tâm hồn 
và con đường ngày xưa lá đổ.. 
Giờ không em sỏi đá u buồn.. 
Giờ không em hoang vắng phố phường.. 
Tiếng chuông chiều chậm chậm thê lương 
Tiễn đưa người quên núi đồi, quên cả tình yêu..

----------

